# good pump up music



## linebacker54 (Dec 28, 2006)

anyone know some really good music that gets u really pumped up while ur lifting??


----------



## mike456 (Dec 28, 2006)

search: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/search.php?searchid=851441


----------



## Rhyno (Dec 28, 2006)

depends what music your into 
I have found a new love for 'Pendulum' , they have some kick ass motivational songs. they are Drum & Bass.


----------



## goob (Dec 29, 2006)

Rhyno said:


> depends what music your into
> I have found a new love for 'Pendulum' , they have some kick ass motivational songs. they are Drum & Bass.



Speaking of D&B, London Eliktricity have an excellent album called 'billion dollar gravy' which is uplifting and highly motivational. Its a few years old but still class. Also Dkay and of course the classics by DJ Zinc and ganja krew's super sharp shooter.

Not really my thing, but drum and bass is pretty hard to beat for motivation due to the 150 + bpms used.  Greyboy is good for acid jazz with a kick, and my personal favourite Rose Rouge by St Germain - utter class.


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 29, 2006)

People will always make threads regarding this.


----------



## jreno (Dec 29, 2006)

A good inspiring theme for lifting is the Rocky Story cd. Great motivation if you liked any of the Rocky films...


----------



## Pylon (Dec 29, 2006)

"Phenomenon" by the Yeah Yeah Yeahs is always a hit...


----------



## Seanp156 (Dec 29, 2006)

Tool(Sober, No Quarter, Eulogy, lots of others), A Perfect Circle (Pet, Judith, Outsider), Alice in Chains (Real Thing/Heroin, Dam That River, Man in the Box).

Lots of other rock when I get sick of Tool in the gym, which hardly ever happens.


----------



## MAC33 (Dec 30, 2006)

Streetlight Manifesto. I'm not a fan of "ska" music but these people are actually talented... and every song is fast and uplifting. The only problem with listening to this band when you work out is if your a big fan of them like me, cause it's hard to get the proper breathing techniques in when you're singing (pretty much every song by them has a rediculously catchy chorus). Its fast, makes your happy, good to workout... that's my opinion... try it out... it's music... if worse comes to worse you can always just turn it off


----------



## Double D (Dec 30, 2006)

Doublebase said:


> People will always make threads regarding this.



You always make threads reguarding where to place your hands on a BB during a bench press exercise....


----------



## goandykid (Dec 30, 2006)

Audioslave works for me.


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 30, 2006)

pump up the jam...get your body grooving...


----------



## P-funk (Dec 30, 2006)

min0 lee said:


> pump up the jam...get your body grooving...



That was a good song.  But this was their best song!


----------



## CowPimp (Dec 30, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tDgS6qLsVM4


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Dec 31, 2006)

i mostly like music when im running, 
when i lift what pumps me up is my muscles and the mirrors and all the people around me.


----------



## P-funk (Dec 31, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tDgS6qLsVM4



i hate that song.  it is the scariest shit ever.


----------



## dontsurfonmytur (Dec 31, 2006)

but after listenign to some rocky balboa music, that will be my next motivational music for my running


----------



## vinceforheismen (Dec 31, 2006)

tupac or some rick ross


----------



## IJ300 (Dec 31, 2006)

vinceforheismen said:


> tupac or some rick ross



Rick Ross- Push it


----------



## vinceforheismen (Dec 31, 2006)

IJ300 said:


> Rick Ross- Push it



dont forget cross that line =}


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 2, 2007)

P-funk said:


> i hate that song.  it is the scariest shit ever.



Haha.  I've been posting that link everywhere.  I think it's funny.


----------



## Seanp156 (Jan 6, 2007)

P-funk said:


> i hate that song.  it is the scariest shit ever.



Really??? What do you think about this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gJUChQSDmsM


----------



## juggernaut (Jan 7, 2007)

Most hiphop, Nas especially, as well as Public Enemy. metallica works, Korn and Godsmack. 

What about classical?

Actually, you'll laugh but I find that if play the C. Reeve Superman theme, I get pretty psyched.


----------

